# Concern over Boa hiding since heat source change



## vinniemac84 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just looking for some opinions really . 2 weeks ago I changed my 15month old Male Bci to an Arcadia deep heat projector. Was on a CHI prior air temps are all as they should be and spot checkin hot end and basking spot. All seems right the cool end is a bit lower than it was before bit nothing crazy.

My concern is that he has spent the best part of the last 9 days under his warm end hide apart from when handling.(when being handled he is alert and energetic. No attitude or behaviour changes)He will explore when put back then back in he goes after 5 minutes. He did feed 9 days ago on a larger Rat size than he had been getting previously.
Just thought I would get some second opinions as I know usually the wisdom would be increase the heat on the warm if the snake isn't using both ends but this would create a basking spot of nearly 40c and that seems excessive.

Any ideas?


----------



## vinniemac84 (Oct 8, 2012)

Would also like to add, have checked him no poor health signs. No mites. Nothing like that.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Might be due to shed, especially as you have just upped the prey size. 
You said the cool end is lower than it was, perhaps that's an issue?


----------



## vinniemac84 (Oct 8, 2012)

ian14 said:


> Might be due to shed, especially as you have just upped the prey size.
> You said the cool end is lower than it was, perhaps that's an issue?


It is 1 degree lower in air temp. However it's a 4 feet gradient. The warm end is sitting at 30c with a slate basking spot at 35, warm hide inside IR temp checking at 29c inside. Middle of the viv under all his branches and plants IR checking at 27c under the cover and up high around 28/29 with the heat rising. Then the cool end is at spots between 24-26. He has a large variety of temperatures available. As I say all those surface temps are much the same as before in the hot end. The only difference is the heat source itself. 

I did think maybe a shed. No clouding of the eyes at all. He is looking a bit dull in colour. Maybe just a long shed ?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a shed then, can't think of anything else at the moment. And if he is looking dull then that would support a shed.


----------



## vinniemac84 (Oct 8, 2012)

ian14 said:


> Sounds like a shed then, can't think of anything else at the moment. And if he is looking dull then that would support a shed.


Hopefully just worrying about nothing. My baby boy 😂 just feels like such old time haha


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

vinniemac84 said:


> Hopefully just worrying about nothing. My baby boy 😂 just feels like such old time haha


Nothing wrong in worrying when it's done right. You've identified a sudden change in behaviour after changing the heater. Chances are, it's purely a coincidence, but always good to ask. Just keep an eye on him, I'm sure he will start to go blue soon from how you've described him.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Personally I think you are worrying unduly. Sounds like the snake has a decent thermal gradient within a suitable range throughout the enclosure. All snakes are individuals, some will prefer slightly cooler temps, others will spend most of their time under the heat. Some will thermal regulate more frequently than others, and their normal cycle of feeding and shedding will mean they will often seek out the heat for longer periods (I have a female royal in shed at the moment and she hasn't moved from the hot side for days - her body temp is 34c at the moment).


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

My boa only moves to the hot side after a meal. Otherwise mine prefers cooler temps. Each their own ey


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

With my Rosy Boa I'd be concerned if I DID see him out and about, he's almost permanently in his centrally located hide


----------

